# [BSL] Guest column... State’s puppy mills breed problems - Dunn County News



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/3-0&fd=R&url=http://www.dunnconnect.com/articles/2008/05/01/letters/letters02.txt&cid=1210803273&ei=TzEkSNyxCpfu8ATIh434Bg&usg=AFrqEzfMxmEp5JHwSc05KkN0mM2ASjRXeQ">Guest column... State’s puppy mills <b>breed</b> problems</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Dunn County News, WI -</font> <nobr>May 1, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>In the Legislature, we have worked on <b>legislation</b> that would provide for the inspection of <b>dog</b> breeders, fines for violating standards of humane care and <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

